# Bellator 93 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 93 takes place in 4 days March 21st at 8:00 PM Eastern. Do you like MMA? And would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card? Just send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Does anyone care to try to top kantowrestler this time?



> Marcin Held vs. Dave Jansen
> Ryan Martinez vs. Travis Wiuff
> Eric Prindle vs. Brett Rogers
> Marcus Davis vs. Waachiim Spiritwolf
> ...











Picks sent by:

Cowgirl
kantowrestler
Sports_Nerd
AlphaDawg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in. I wonder how Davis will do this time around.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm also in again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And we battle again!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I figure I'm due for a win sometime soon, and I'm pretty confident it's this week


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we have a few mores weeks of it. Does anyone know if with the reality series going they'll be another summer series?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 93 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Dave Jansen :thumbsup:
> Travis Wiuff :thumbsdown:
> Marcus Davis (No Contest)
> Vince Murdock :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Dave Jansen :thumbsup:
> Travis Wiuff :thumbsdown:
> Marcus Davis (No Contest)
> Vince Murdock :thumbsup:
> ...


Cowgirl


> Jansen :thumbsup:
> Wiuff :thumbsdown:
> Davis (No Contest)
> Pacheco :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Marcin Held :thumbsdown:
> Ryan Martinez :thumbsup:
> Marcus Davis (No Contest)
> Vince Murdock :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> MAIN CARD
> Dave Jansen def. Marcin Held via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Season 7 lightweight tournament final
> Ryan Martinez def. Travis Wiuff via knockout (punches) - Round 1, 0:18
> Marcus Davis vs. Waachiim Spiritwolf declared a no contest due to inadvertent low blow - Round 1, 3:05
> ...


Link

Thanks to all the competitors and the winner with a great score... again is Sports_Nerd! Who can stop that guy? He wins 500,000 credits and almost made a million like last event.

Bellator 94 is coming up next week with two tourney finals if any of you want to play again plus it's open up to any MMA fan out there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Only two more fight cards to go for this season.


----------

